# Silly 4CTF Question



## novyet (Aug 27, 2002)

Is it possible to take the magical restriction on the gain feat power? I ask because I'm trying to create a character whose special powers all spring from a bear spirit so she loses her powers in anti magical areas.

Thanks!


----------



## Blacksad (Aug 27, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *Is it possible to take the magical restriction on the gain feat power? I ask because I'm trying to create a character whose special powers all spring from a bear spirit so she loses her powers in anti magical areas.
> 
> Thanks! *




I would say yes, but you will only gain 1 HrPs, and at low level, this is probably too good, considering the near abscence of anti-magic.


----------



## novyet (Aug 27, 2002)

That's what my group thought. Of course since it is a mystical power we were angling for the great spirit being able to deny access to it whenever he wants. 

Our entire group is loving this book! We've just started making characters, and everybody is taking 1 level of hero and one other class. The characters look really nice so far. 

Congrats to the entire team!


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments.  I'm glad that, if nothing else, the book is helping people make new and interesting characters. 

As for feats, Blacksad has it right.  Gaining a feat for 1 HrP is really cheap, especially since antimagic usually doesn't come up too often.  However, if you do want to have a restriction, you could try making the bear spirit turnable.  Maybe, if a cleric turns, rebukes, or commands the bear spirit (which would be considered to have Hit Dice equal to your character level), you'd lose your powers for the duration of the turning.  Also, your powers would be suppressed in an antimagic field, but dispel magic would probably only affect one ability, and would just suppress it for a little while.

I'd say that'd be worth a 2 HrP reduction, since, though it's a big drawback, it is unlikely a common NPC would think to turn you.  Also, it would probably be okay to have this reduce the cost of a feat by 1.  This hasn't been playtested, but I think it should work.  However, I'm considering that Gain Feat should be changed a little.  Each feat would cost 2, so if you have 5 feats, Gain Feat would be a 10 HrP power, which you could not take until 7th level.   This would also mean that the restrictions would reduce the cost only once, instead of once per feat.

Any thoughts.


----------



## Blacksad (Aug 27, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Any thoughts. *




yep, and given your nickname, you should have thought of it also

the ranger get track, martial and armor proficiency, plus a load of virtual feat, it would prevent player from redoing similar character using hero level (like a level 2 hero who need points for 2 ranks 5 power, and wants to spent what is left on ranger feat).


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 28, 2002)

I don't want this to sound rude, Blacksad, but I think some of your meaning got lost in translation.  I didn't quite get what you meant by that last paragraph?  I _think_ you meant that we should not make all the feats count as one large power, because then you can't create someone like the ranger, who gains a lot of feats while in light armor.  You have a good point.  Hmm.

I'll need to check on this and get back to you.


----------



## Blacksad (Aug 28, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *I don't want this to sound rude, Blacksad, but I think some of your meaning got lost in translation.  I didn't quite get what you meant by that last paragraph?  I think you meant that we should not make all the feats count as one large power, because then you can't create someone like the ranger, who gains a lot of feats while in light armor.  You have a good point.  Hmm.
> 
> I'll need to check on this and get back to you. *




That's exactly what I meant, no hard feeling at all

but if people corrected me more often, perhaps I would be able to improve my english skill


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 28, 2002)

> _RangerWickett wrote:_*
> However, I'm considering that Gain Feat should be changed a little. Each feat would cost 2, so if you have 5 feats, Gain Feat would be a 10 HrP power, which you could not take until 7th level. This would also mean that the restrictions would reduce the cost only once, instead of once per feat.
> 
> Any thoughts.*




If the first feat cost 3 (and subsequent improvements cost 2), this would exactly duplicate the figher's bonus feat progression.

Generally, though, I don't think it is wise to try to duplicate the package of abilities a class gets at first level.  Even for a fighter, let alone a ranger.  So 2 ranks +2/additional feat is probably best.

I like your proposed change to the Gain Feat power.  It will inconvenience low-level characters who wish to purchase a ton of feats, but that's just where a ton of feats is most problematic.


----------



## Blacksad (Aug 28, 2002)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If the first feat cost 3 (and subsequent improvements cost 2), this would exactly duplicate the figher's bonus feat progression.
> 
> ...




There is also the probmem of the skill bonus power, and other power that reproduce the effect of feats, all of those would need to be reworked.

Personaly, it doesn't bother me to have character with a ton of feat, the character won't be viable anyway if it did that.

Though, for Epic Level Play, the feat power should probably cost 8 HrPs for Epic feats.


----------



## novyet (Aug 29, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the compliments.  I'm glad that, if nothing else, the book is helping people make new and interesting characters.
> 
> As for feats, Blacksad has it right.  Gaining a feat for 1 HrP is really cheap, especially since antimagic usually doesn't come up too often.  However, if you do want to have a restriction, you could try making the bear spirit turnable.  Maybe, if a cleric turns, rebukes, or commands the bear spirit (which would be considered to have Hit Dice equal to your character level), you'd lose your powers for the duration of the turning.  Also, your powers would be suppressed in an antimagic field, but dispel magic would probably only affect one ability, and would just suppress it for a little while.
> 
> ...




Oh, I like that idea, having it be suppressed or commanded by a cleric is awesome! Thanks RangerWickett! The dispel magic idea came up too, we had that one knocking one thing out in an area dispel and a targeted dispel...well let's just say it would hurt. 

A related question from one of the other players for everyone then. Is a burst 3d in effect? One of the characters wants to eventually fly around and use her energy burst power to damage enemies all around her. 

Any idea on when the powers book will be done? We can't wait for more!


----------

